# Any ideas for a luxury weekend break in England?



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

hey all,

looking for a present for my parents, in mid september. has to be really luxury, a long weekend, somewhere in the great Englsih country side. but not the lake district (they been too mnay times) . about 3 hours drive from london would be good, 3 hrs max.

does anyone have any ideas, maybe they been or know someone had a great time. looking for pure relaxation, spa, good food ect... no price restrictions.

Thanks all

Niko


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sim posted this earlier on it's own thread - see a few down from yours :wink: Might be a bit far though.



Sim said:


> http://www.seaham-hall.com/
> 
> A great place for relaxing. I feel asleep during a massage and then started snoring  woke myself up.
> 
> Highly recommended.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Stayed here at the weekend.
http://www.handpicked.co.uk/EttingtonPa ... onPark.php
Beautiful place and exquisite food.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

http://www.hanbury-manor.com/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

3 hours from London eh?

Think outside the box. St Martins on the isle in the Scillies. Fly to Penzance (or Plymouth/Exeter, then get helecopter to St Marys; pick up boat to St Martins. Beautiful garden isle of Tresco nearby. St Martins has one hotel (great food and sea view rooms), one guest house, one pub, one tractor, loads of wildlife, great walks, stunning beaches (white sand blue sea etc)

Average +10 degrees warmer, no cars. A great and pleasant surprise for anyone who has not visited before.

One of my favorite places.

http://www.stmartinshotel.co.uk/scillyisles.asp


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

garyc said:


> 3 hours from London eh?
> 
> Think outside the box. St Martins on the isle in the Scillies. Fly to Penzance (or Plymouth/Exeter, then get helecopter to St Marys; pick up boat to St Martins. quote]
> 
> sounds great!, but my parents arnt really into being 007. just want them to have a relaxing drive and relax for a few days away from all the problems london brings. simple but majestic is what im looking for.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hmmm. Taxi to airport; get on plane; walk from plane to chopper; chopper to boat; jetty to hotel 20 metres. Zero strain. Reverse journey Sunday. Hardly 007, mainly twitchers and romantic couples.

OR, sit for 3 hours in car on Friday, taking pot luck with usual Friday get out of town congestion that can make a 3 hour journey 5 hours quite easily. Then do same on Sunday for 3 hours, this time following all the SUVs who had exactly the same idea as you had and left it til mid late afternoon before setting off.

Relaxing eh? 6 hours minimum of the weekend spent amongst all the problems London brings......

Simple and majestic - maybe Windsor castle can do a deal. :wink:

A nice quiet drive in the country........


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Was planning to go here for a weekend until i split up with the Girlfriend

http://www.fourseasons.com/hampshire/index.html


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> 3 hours from London eh?
> 
> Think outside the box. St Martins on the isle in the Scillies. Fly to Penzance (or Plymouth/Exeter, then get helecopter to St Marys; pick up boat to St Martins. Beautiful garden isle of Tresco nearby. St Martins has one hotel (great food and sea view rooms), one guest house, one pub, one tractor, loads of wildlife, great walks, stunning beaches (white sand blue sea etc)
> 
> ...


Sounds nice, but only having one tractor is a drawback IMHO, so I don't think I'll consider it.

Thanks.


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

http://www.hambletonhall.com/

2 hours from London, set near Rutland Water for country walks/scenery. My parents like the place.


----------



## rstinton (May 7, 2002)

One of our favourites.....get a room in the Old Manor House. 4 poster, etc.

http://www.careysmanor.com/


----------

